# Need a good Whizzer man in Akron Ohio area!



## oquinn (Aug 22, 2018)

Cant get gas to engine. Cant get sheeve belt tight enough to turn engine over. The belt is an AX62. Its too much for a 60 year old thats fighting throat cancer. I need top help!


----------



## Thurman (Aug 22, 2018)

There's a guy here in SoCal we all know that put an electric hub motor in a Whizzer wheel for a customer who couldn't easily pedal start. As far as getting gas to the carb, it should be a simple thing to start at the tank valve and check for flow while working your way down to the carb inlet, needle valve and any filters in between. Read the instructions for the belt tightening sequence. Anyone owning a Whizzer should expect to have to adjust them occasionally. Sorry about your throat cancer. Probably someone local enough to help out. If fuel flow and belt adjustments are all it needs to run,  a Whizzer expert isn't really necessary. A local motorcycle shop may be able to fix you up. House calls are tough though. Good luck and I hope you don't uncover a bunch more repairs needed.


----------



## b 17 fan (Aug 22, 2018)

Check out the show / swap coming up in Hartvillle . Lots of good Whizzer guys there


----------



## b 17 fan (Aug 22, 2018)

http://www.hartvillemarketplace.com/events/whizzer-bike-show-and-swap-meet/


----------



## oquinn (Aug 23, 2018)

b 17 fan said:


> Check out the show / swap coming up in Hartvillle . Lots of good Whizzer guys there



Thats why i was hopin to get it running for i could ride it at the show.


----------



## oquinn (Aug 23, 2018)

With the skip tooth chain thats on it the wheel will only slide about 1/2 way in. The belt wont stay tight enough to turn the engine over. I have a 62 inch belt.
Should i try adding aanother skiptooth link,get a 61 inch belt or change the sprockets to 1/2 chain?


----------



## b 17 fan (Aug 23, 2018)

I had the same problem at first . Adjust the chain first  THEN slide the engine forward for the belt adjustment . The top and bottom engine mounts are slotted for adjustment . I didn't know that until we went to the Portland show and was schooled on that . I kept trying to get the chain adjusted to the belt , it's the other way


----------



## whizzerbug (Aug 23, 2018)

try sliding the engine forward by loosing the angle brackets and front guide bar mount, them skip tooth chains make it hard to get right, AX62 belt is correct one,   1/2 pitch chain is best and easer to work with.


----------



## oquinn (Aug 23, 2018)

You guys are the best. If i get the belt right then i will get back to seeing why the carb not getting gas to engine


----------



## oquinn (Aug 24, 2018)

b 17 fan said:


> I had the same problem at first . Adjust the chain first  THEN slide the engine forward for the belt adjustment . The top and bottom engine mounts are slotted for adjustment . I didn't know that until we went to the Portland show and was schooled on that . I kept trying to get the chain adjusted to the belt , it's the other way



Yes that did the trick. Thank you so much!


----------



## oquinn (Aug 24, 2018)

whizzerbug said:


> try sliding the engine forward by loosing the angle brackets and front guide bar mount, them skip tooth chains make it hard to get right, AX62 belt is correct one,   1/2 pitch chain is best and easer to work with.



Yes that worked perfect! Thank you!


----------



## bricycle (Aug 24, 2018)

oquinn said:


> Cant get gas to engine. Cant get sheeve belt tight enough to turn engine over. The belt is an AX62. Its too much for a 60 year old thats fighting throat cancer. I need top help!




I wish you well with your "C" situation... prayers as well.


----------



## oquinn (Aug 24, 2018)

bricycle said:


> I wish you well with your "C" situation... prayers as well.



Thank you


----------



## b 17 fan (Aug 24, 2018)

Get it running yet?  Fuel issue should be just following the flow as mentioned. We are planning on hartville on Friday. Hope to meet you there


----------



## oquinn (Aug 24, 2018)

Hope to make it and set up


----------

